# Springy Thingy .



## aarrggh (Jun 20, 2012)

I have`nt stumbled upon a bottle worth posting about lately , but i did find this springy looking thing in the woods while working on an old house .
 Its rusty and heavy and now sits on my fireplace mantle . 
 I think its cool looking but have no idea what it is . . o , well .......


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 20, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  aarrggh
> 
> I have`nt stumbled upon a bottle worth posting about lately , but i did find this springy looking thing in the woods while working on an old house .
> Its rusty and heavy and now sits on my fireplace mantle .
> I think its cool looking but have no idea what it is . . o , well .......


 [] Wow!! that really looks Rube Goldberg, betcha it came offa a piece o farm equipment........


----------



## BillinMo (Jun 20, 2012)

I have no clue as to what it is, but it sure makes for an interesting piece of sculpture.


----------



## epackage (Jun 20, 2012)

Looks like a Side Mounted Stratenator, it appears to have Dual Suck Valves and would have come off of a 1928-28 Klopenheimmer.....nice find...Jim


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jun 20, 2012)

Tines from/for a hay rake or more likely 'baler teeth', for of course a hay baler. Look like they go to a 'New Holland' brand piece of equipment. If they are still pointed they have not been used.


----------



## SkinsFan36 (Jun 21, 2012)

Just thinking about the manufacturing or assembling of that thing is giving me a headache lol


----------



## Poison_Us (Jun 21, 2012)

Dinglehopper and Banded Bulbus Snarfblat!

 Now, the snarfblat dates back to prehistorical times, when humans used to sit around, and stare at each other all day. Got very boring. So, they invented the snarfblat to make fine music. Allow me.


----------



## aarrggh (Jun 21, 2012)

Well yeah ; Im gonna have to check out these tips and see if i can figure out what it may be . .
 But im sure it will remain a mystery ...... Thanks for the clues !


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jun 22, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: OsiaBoyce
> 
> Tines from/for a hay rake or more likely 'baler teeth', for of course a hay baler. Look like they go to a 'New Holland' brand piece of equipment. If they are still pointed they have not been used.


 

 In case you missed it the first time.

 Here are some examples.

http://bestbearingstore.com/product_info.php?products_id=1068

 See, no real mystery. Stacked that way for shipping or someone had to much time on their hands.

 No need to go all 'Scooby-Doo'.


----------



## SkinsFan36 (Jun 22, 2012)

Ah I see it now. I thought that thing was all one piece.


----------



## aarrggh (Jun 23, 2012)

ah , yes i see too . . This is a whole bunch of them pieces that someone put together somehow. 
  They are all  locked together solid like some kind of puzzle .


----------

